# water bottle vs bowl



## sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

Is there something special I need to do to switch Sugar to a water bowl instead of the water bottle she has been using? I assume, since she is an animal, that it will come naturally? She's thirsty enough she'll figure it out, right?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

For the first week or two, give her both a bottle and the bowl. Keep an eye on how much she drinks from both each night. This would help if you already know how much she normally drinks from the bottle. Then you can take the bottle away and leave the bowl. Again, make sure she's actually drinking from the bowl.


----------



## sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

I would have thought that she would just continue to do what she has always done if I left the water bottle in there.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

I just switched my hedgie to the water bowl, I didn't leave his bottle in there and he seems to have adjusted fine. I wake up in the morning and notice there is less water in the bowl. So he must be doing something with it.


----------

